# Little House in the Cemetery



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to be morbid, I Just got interested in grave houses in rural southern cemeteries and decided to search Flickr for photos. Apparently in Orthodox cemeteries families purchased little metal houses for candles which are placed by graves (these are not the grave houses I'm interested in.). OK, some G-scalers adapt bird houses to stand in for houses on their layouts. Has anyone repurpose a candle house in a similar manner? Wonder how much these would cost? 

 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnmartine63/1489340269/

FYI: some links on grave houses:
http://faculty.samford.edu/~dgjeane/lych_gates.html
http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2009/mar/30/man-locates-obscure-burial-grounds/
http://www.thegravewalkers.com/gravehousesdirectory.htm

Joe in the Midlands of SC


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Fascinating stuff! I never heard of gravehouses/shelters before, nor the little candle houses.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it's built to last.


----------

